# hide away leads



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there any reason why i can't make the cables from the supply to the strobes longer myself I need to make my 15 ft cable a 17ft cable. Just wondering if there is a reason why i can't do this??


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

You should not extend a strobe cable. They are a shielded cable. An un-shielded splice will cause electrical interference (with radios etc).


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I have...many times over. No issues.

You do need to make sure you do it right. I cut all wires at 1" length differences to keep the bulge offset. Soldered the wires. Then I used liquid rubber to coat the ends. Then I used good electrical tape to wrap the wires then the bundle. I then used the liquid rubber again to seal the tape. You need to make sure you also do this to the inline ground wire in the bundle too and not just the colored wires.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

what happens if you don't hook up the inline ground?? I hooked mine up just curious what happens if you don't?


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Green Grass;552096 said:


> what happens if you don't hook up the inline ground??


Nothing, lol. It's just there in case you get interference on your radio or something. If you hook it up ahead of time all the better. All my strobe cables, and some have been in place for about 8 years now, don't have that in line ground hooked up. I never got any interference so i never had too.


----------

